
Stars Manage to Outcomes, Not Tasks - stevemoffatt
https://medium.com/@stevemoffatt/stars-manage-to-outcomes-not-tasks-6be7ea023300
======
stevemoffatt
The larger the product scope the more natural it is to edge in and improve an
existing solution versus own and re-make it for a 10x. When you’re getting
started a 10x value proposition is the best way to move a potential lead to
switch; a rewarding, challenging, and fun process to be a part of!

Last week I focused on achieving team unity through shared external purpose,
based on 10x thinking, and also setting high performance as the baseline for
the team. This week I close with the importance of seeing yourself as your own
executive, managing to variable external outcomes as opposed to actions within
your control or that of your team.

